# Dead blooms on mums



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I had a question about mums, and what to do when the blooms are done. I've got the 3 that are planted in my new bed, and 2 were "older" and already in bloom when I planted them. One of them had not bloomed yet, but it is in full bloom now. The other 2 are looking pretty sad, and the blooms are dead. What's the procedure to handle the dead blooms on the mums now? Do I clip them off or, just let them fall off?

I know that in order to get a nice full bush of blooms this time of year that you pinch off the bloom heads around the 4th of July. Other than that, I don't know what to do with them. Thanks for the help.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I had a question about mums, and what to do when the blooms are done. I've got the 3 that are planted in my new bed, and 2 were "older" and already in bloom when I planted them. One of them had not bloomed yet, but it is in full bloom now. The other 2 are looking pretty sad, and the blooms are dead. What's the procedure to handle the dead blooms on the mums now? Do I clip them off or, just let them fall off?
> 
> I know that in order to get a nice full bush of blooms this time of year that you pinch off the bloom heads around the 4th of July. Other than that, I don't know what to do with them. Thanks for the help.


If the whole plant has bloomed out and is done like mine are then cut the whole plant down to the ground leaving about 3 inches above soil. Don't disturb the root ball.

If just some blooms are done and others are not then just clip off the blooms that are done.

I'm be cutting all my perennials completely down sometime this week. I hope to video it.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks Ward. I knew I could count on you


----------

